# Is Best Buy Really Trying To End Showrooming? HD GURU Investigates



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HDGuru


----------



## anbel02 (Jul 10, 2012)

According to the Wall Street Journal, Best Buy, the electronics box store giant, is taking its strategy from the Apple Store model. It is testing out a new program in a Minnesota store in which it provides a help desk manned by its tech-savvy “Geek Squad,” in emulation of Apple’s Genius Bar. The idea is to make the stores more friendly and helpful, in the hopes that consumers will find the shopping experience easier and more inviting.


----------

